# Flat Back Cargo Trailer



## garrilla (1 Oct 2009)

To be used mainly for taking muck from the stables to the allotment.

Working order preferred, but will take broken if repairable.

Not bothered about its condition.

75-100lbs carying potential.

Thanks


----------



## garrilla (3 Nov 2009)

Am I ok to bump this thread once a month? Just incase there's a passing pair of eyes that has one for sale?


----------



## garrilla (16 Dec 2009)

garrilla said:


> Am I ok to bump this thread once a month? Just incase there's a passing pair of eyes that has one for sale?



Especially as I have good dollar ?


----------

